

Show HN: navigator.hardwareConcurrency polyfill that helps you scale parallel JS - Sephr
http://wg.oftn.org/projects/core-estimator/demo/

======
Sephr
An example of integrating this API with a loading UI is at
[http://danielsadventure.info/html5fractal/](http://danielsadventure.info/html5fractal/)

